# The Bell Tree World Championship Will Begin on May 8th 2021!



## Chris (Apr 28, 2021)

Start your engines, refill your ink tanks, and put on your boxing gloves! We are just a week and a half away from the *The Bell Tree World Championship*! In this upcoming two-week gaming spectacular, running from *Saturday May 8th 2021* to *Sunday May 23rd 2021*, you will be divided into four teams where you will work together to earn points for the chance to win exciting forum perks, forum bells, and TBT’s next most coveted collectible: The [redacted]! Oops, I can't say that yet? Let's just say it will look fantastic alongside your star fragments, shooting stars, and glow wands!

Do I have your attention? Let’s get into the details!




During this event you will join us for friendly and competitive matches across a number of exciting online multiplayer Nintendo Switch games: _*Animal Crossing: New Horizons*_, _*Mario Kart 8 Deluxe*_, _*Pokémon Sword and Shield*_, _*Splatoon 2*_, *Super Mario 3D World,* _*Super Mario Party*_, and _*Super Smash Bros. Ultimate*_. Please use the poll above to let us know which games you are most keen on playing! If there is a lack of interest in a game then it may be removed from the event roster.




Don't have Nintendo Switch Online and worried about missing out? We’ve got you covered! While playing the above video games will be the most efficient way to earn points there will be other ways for you to contribute to your team that don't require owning a Nintendo Switch or subscribing to Nintendo Switch Online.

*How to Sign-Up*​
To *sign-up* to participate in The Bell Tree World Championship please go to your *Preferences* and set the *TBT World Championships* field to "*Opted In*" and then press *Save*. All accounts that have opted in to the event will be randomly assigned to one of four teams when the event begins.




While you are viewing your Preferences tab it would also be helpful for us if you could make sure that your *time zone* is set correctly.  Due to this event being reliant on real-time interaction between members and TBT staff we will be referring to the time zones set in member profiles to ensure we are providing gaming sessions that run at a reasonable hour (weekday evenings and weekends) for as many participants as possible.

Once you have *voted in the poll*, *opted in to the event*, and *double-checked your time zone* is correct you are all set to take part in The Bell Tree World Championship come May 8th. See you at the starting line!


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 28, 2021)

Wowie! What an amazing event ;D
Guess I'll quickly freshen up some of my skills


----------



## Mick (Apr 28, 2021)

Oh that sounds terrifically stressful. I'm in.


----------



## Holla (Apr 28, 2021)

You never cease to amaze me TBT staff.  I’ve already opted in.


----------



## Pintuition (Apr 28, 2021)

Wooo this is exciting! Opted in for sure. I never expected another big event so soon!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 28, 2021)

Oh lawd.

Opted in but I think I'll mostly be cheering you on with the non-gaming activities. My time-zone is quite bad for gaming sessions typically but maybe I'll see if I can hop in one or two Smash Bros sessions. and get absolutely demolished​


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 28, 2021)

what happens if we opt-in, but suddenly aren't available on the day? i want to participate but, due to personal reasons, might be busy on that day. i have no way of knowing until [redacted thing] happens though because it could be a week from now or even a month.


----------



## xara (Apr 28, 2021)

oh my god thank you for this. life has been a bit rough and dull for me lately but this announcement has put the biggest smile on my face. tbt staff never ceases to amaze me and i know that i say this every time but thank you so, _so_ much for all that you guys do. you can bet your ass i’m opted in.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 28, 2021)

OMG, i’m on mobile at the car dealership getting my oil changed, but when i get back to my pc and can really look into this i am! i’m excited. heck yessss love all these fun events! really making my life more fun right now guys. i totally appreciate it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 28, 2021)

I'm so confused right now lmao


also given the only two switch games on that list which I own are New Horizons and 3D World I'll have to go with those two options


----------



## Merielle (Apr 28, 2021)

Opted in because this sounds like a lot of fun!! ^^ I don't have Switch Online (or, uh, any of these games yet for that matter, eheh), so I'm just looking forward to participating in the non-gaming activities.


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> what happens if we opt-in, but suddenly aren't available on the day? i want to participate but, due to personal reasons, might be busy on that day. i have no way of knowing until [redacted thing] happens though because it could be a week from now or even a month.


There will be no penalty incurred by the individual or the team. If you sign-up to participate in an event session with a very small number of spaces available (e.g. _Super Mario Party_) it'd be polite to drop the game host a message if you need to pull out just so that they can offer that spot to someone else. You wouldn't need to tell us your reasons.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 28, 2021)

Can’t wait to help cheer my team on!


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 28, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> There will be no penalty incurred by the individual or the team. If you sign-up to participate in an event session with a very small number of spaces available (e.g. _Super Mario Party_) it'd be polite to drop the game host a message if you need to pull out just so that they can offer that spot to someone else. You wouldn't need to tell us your reasons.



ah, okay, that's good to know. obviously if [x] happens and i have time to drop a notice for my absence, i will.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 28, 2021)

Uh I voted for the games I had but tbh I only wanna play whatever animal crossing events there are

also excited to see the new collectible!!


----------



## kayleee (Apr 28, 2021)

omg this is going to be so fun!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 28, 2021)

Not sure if this question can be answered due to spoilers but:

Are the non-gaming activities time sensitive too? Like are we talking something like Trivia Night from the fair or is it more like... arts and crafts related? As a resident weird timezoner I'm a bit nervous if the non-gaming stuff turns out to also be super time specific.​


----------



## deana (Apr 28, 2021)

What the heck you guys another event already  

I am definitely opting in! I currently only own ACNH and Pokemon Shield so I voted for those.


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 28, 2021)

This might be explained later but what if we don't own some of the games? :/


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 28, 2021)

I can't actively participate since I don't have a Switch or any of these games, but very happy to see there will still be an option for people like me. I've opted in!

Can't wait to see the new collectible! The ones you referenced are some of my favorites so I'm very excited to see how it fits in.


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 28, 2021)

Very exciting but I won’t participate online as I am totally rubbish  would love to do anything else offline to get points. I am obsessed with stars so I need to do something


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 28, 2021)

IS THIS WORTH RENEWING MY SWITCH ONLINE AHHHH


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> Not sure if this question can be answered due to spoilers but:
> 
> Are the non-gaming activities time sensitive too? Like are we talking something like Trivia Night from the fair or is it more like... arts and crafts related? As a resident weird timezoner I'm a bit nervous if the non-gaming stuff turns out to also be super time specific.​


You will need to wait until May 8th for the full details, but I can guarantee that there will be ways of earning points that do not require being online at a specific time. 



_Donut_ said:


> This might be explained later but what if we don't own some of the games? :/


It is not necessary to own all (or even any!) of the games to be able to participate in this event. Please see the *"No Online?"* section in the OP.


----------



## Sarah3 (Apr 28, 2021)

Will the new collectible be a prize to the winners (non-tradable), or will it be tradable?


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2021)

sarah123351 said:


> Will the new collectible be a prize to the winners (non-tradable), or will it be tradable?


This collectible will not be tradable. It is a prize for the participants of the winning team.


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 28, 2021)

Do you have to be a decent standard to participate?  my mario kart level is kinda stuck at being decent on moo moo meadows on the wii  got it on the switch but I ****


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 28, 2021)

@Vrisnem Quick question, if it's something you're allowed to answer. Will Discord be required, especially for those of us not playing a game? I've never set up Discord but would like to get comfortable early if I'll need to use it.


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> Do you have to be a decent standard to participate?  my mario kart level is kinda stuck at being decent on moo moo meadows on the wii  got it on the switch but I ****


Not at all! The majority of the games will have both friendly and competitive sessions listed. These will be clearly marked so people know what to expect. I'll be in both routinely hitting every cow, thwomp, and banana in sight.



LadyDestani said:


> @Vrisnem Quick question, if it's something you're allowed to answer. Will Discord be required, especially for those of us not playing a game? I've never set up Discord but would like to get comfortable early if I'll need to use it.


We would recommend having Discord installed but it won't be a requirement.


----------



## Coach (Apr 28, 2021)

Will it be an issue if we are only able to be active during one of the weeks? I know that in previous events it's been possible to squeeze in alot of sessions one week if you are busy the next.


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 28, 2021)

ohh boy, time to hunt down my copy of mario kart and renew my NSO!! thank you staff for everything you do for us. and also thank goodness i have barely any school left


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2021)

Coach said:


> Will it be an issue if we are only able to be active during one of the weeks? I know that in previous events it's been possible to squeeze in alot of sessions one week if you are busy the next.


It won't be a problem at all! The way in which you'll earn points in this event will be much simpler than in Switch Stars and Tiptoe to the Tunes in the TBT Fair 2020, so you will be able to jump in and earn points for your team as and when works for you.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 28, 2021)

Man, the only multiplayer games I have are NH, ARMS and Smash. (Rip ARMS, I don’t even know if you can set up online friend tournaments haha) So voted for the two on there.

I’ll op-in and try my best.

Do we have to be in the TBT discord for this? I’ve been holding off on adding myself on there, but will bite the nerve bullet if I have to haha.


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Do we have to be in the TBT discord for this? I’ve been holding off on adding myself on there, but will bite the nerve bullet if I have to haha.


We would certainly recommend it so that you can chat with the people you're playing with and cheer on your team mates!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 28, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> We would certainly recommend it so that you can chat with the people you're playing with and cheer on your team mates!


Please can I cheer on my team mates


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 28, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> We would certainly recommend it so that you can chat with the people you're playing with and cheer on your team mates!


Yikes ok hopefully the natives are friendly  new on discord but might say hi later


----------



## 0ni (Apr 28, 2021)

Oh I am totally up for this! Sounds like a lot of fun. I'm not the best at competitive play in things like Pokemon but I'm willing to do my best _for the team _(whoever they may end up being)


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2021)

Dinosaurz said:


> Please can I cheer on my team mates


Yes, you may. Welcome back. 



Roxxy said:


> Yikes ok hopefully the natives are friendly  new on discord but might say hi later


They're a friendly bunch, promise! I mostly lurk in our #multiplayer channel and give people updates on everything I crash into. Usually my own green shells.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 28, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> We would certainly recommend it so that you can chat with the people you're playing with and cheer on your team mates!


i don’t have discord and i don’t necessarily want to get it, is it possible to create another way to chat? maybe a thread or something.


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i don’t have discord and i don’t necessarily want to get it, is it possible to create another way to chat? maybe a thread or something.


You will certainly be able to chat in the event threads but they are often much quieter than the Discord server.


----------



## seliph (Apr 28, 2021)

will we know literally any of the prizes before being assigned to a team


----------



## Antonio (Apr 28, 2021)

If yall don't have online to participate with, I'll add some of yall to my family plan. Just dm me an email address and I'll start adding tomorrow as I'm currently on a train. First come first serve.


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2021)

seliph said:


> will we know literally any of the prizes before being assigned to a team



Other than what has already been stated in the OP (quoted below) we will be keeping the specifics secret until the event formally begins. You can hold off on opting in to a team until after the event begins if you prefer, however you run the risk of being disadvantaged when it comes to getting your first pick for game sessions.



> ...the chance to win exciting forum perks, forum bells, and TBT’s next most coveted collectible: The [redacted]! Oops, I can't say that yet? Let's just say it will look fantastic alongside your star fragments, shooting stars, and glow wands!


----------



## Antonio (Apr 28, 2021)

And staff if you wish to stream it I could use my capture card and let yall stream it to a YouTube or twitch channel.

edit: sorry for poor spelling, to busy on train


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 28, 2021)

Maybe this was already posted and I just missed it, but will the teams be assigned randomly?


----------



## seliph (Apr 28, 2021)

i only have nh so eh

just didnt wanna be put on a team and then leave immediately cuz i wasn't into the prizes/perks


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2021)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Maybe this was already posted and I just missed it, but will the teams be assigned randomly?


Yes, the teams will be randomly assigned.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 28, 2021)

Oops i forgot to vote for new horizons. Is there any way i can change my vote if it matters


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 28, 2021)

I don't generally like to play competitive games online (had a few too many bad experiences) so I hope there will be some co-op games like splatoon salmon runs.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 28, 2021)

lungs said:


> Oops i forgot to vote for new horizons. Is there any way i can change my vote if it matters


I also forgot to vote for mk8.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Apr 28, 2021)

No cap I'd kick everyone's asses in Mario Kart 8 and Splatoon~ I just hope I'm not busy on May 8th lol


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2021)

lungs said:


> Oops i forgot to vote for new horizons. Is there any way i can change my vote if it matters


It doesn't matter too much, don't worry! We're using the poll just to get a rough idea of how much interest there is in each game so that we know how best to divide our time between them.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Apr 28, 2021)

Ooh, looks fun! Wonder what the collectible is.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 28, 2021)

Arf, that feeling when you have Nintendo Online, but your Internet connection (4G+ phone internet only) doesn't allow you to ever play online


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 28, 2021)

Ahhh this is so exciting. I’m not even /that/ competitive but this sounds like it’ll be a fun opportunity to work with some new people & have some fun competing! Thanks staff for another wonderful event, y’all have never ceased to amaze.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 28, 2021)

Oh wow this is very cool. It’s too bad I can’t join as I’m banned from playing with the staff for bad sportsmanship.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2021

But if I did I’d play a lot of Mario Kart with you guys, I’ll just not be on Discord on discuss my wins/losses.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 28, 2021)

Can I play mario kart with you guys or is that only for famous tbt users
(Not to say no one knows me at all lol)


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Can I play mario kart with you guys or is that only for famous tbt users
> (Not to say no one knows me at all lol)


Everyone is welcome to join in! Follow the instructions in the OP to sign-up for the event and then check back on May 8th to see the dates and times we're planning to play.


----------



## Goldenapple (Apr 28, 2021)

Quick question: my timezone is CST, but I'm active from 11pm CST - 8am CST. Should I change my timezone to where my schedule would be considered normal?


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2021)

Goldenapple said:


> Quick question: my timezone is CST, but I'm active from 11pm CST - 8am CST. Should I change my timezone to where my schedule would be considered normal?


Looking at your votes I don't think this is necessary. I'll personally be hosting MK8 sessions during this timeframe and based on the poll I think it's safe to say AC:NH is already receiving interest from all around the world.


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 28, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Can I play mario kart with you guys or is that only for famous tbt users
> (Not to say no one knows me at all lol)


How are you not famous? Seen you lots


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 28, 2021)

This sounds fun. I opted in. I’ll try to give this a shot; a bit under stress right now but this might be what i need to cope. I am unsure if we’re getting rooms painted soon since i may have difficulty to play with no privacy or a room to retreat to :/. Thanks staff for this surprise announcement. This cheers me up a little.  I hope you guys get a chance to enjoy the event yourselves and relax.


----------



## Holla (Apr 28, 2021)

I forgot to add in my earlier post that I really like the idea of working together in teams. It's a fun way to work together but still be competitive fun at the same time. I really get into team spirit sometimes too!


----------



## jiny (Apr 28, 2021)

so exciting! i opted in but hopefully im not busy with school


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I hope you guys get a chance to enjoy the event yourselves and relax.


We're all very excited for this event because we get to play the games too! As @Kaiaa mentioned earlier, we have also been assigned to teams and will be supporting you throughout the event as your personal cheerleaders.



Holla said:


> I forgot to add in my earlier post that I really like the idea of working together in teams. It's a fun way to work together but still be competitive fun at the same time. I really get into team spirit sometimes too!


I personally can't wait for the team assignments so we can get some good vibes going!


----------



## oak (Apr 28, 2021)

So even if I only have New Horizons and none of the other games I can opt-in? Just wanna double check.


----------



## N e s s (Apr 28, 2021)

I’m down to play a few rounds of splatoon


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 28, 2021)

oak said:


> So even if I only have New Horizons and none of the other games I can opt-in? Just wanna double check.


You don’t need to have any games. Apparently you can be on a team even if you don’t play online


----------



## Matt0106 (Apr 28, 2021)

Oh, you can't keep me away from Mario Kart, there's no way. I HAVE to participate!


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2021)

oak said:


> So even if I only have New Horizons and none of the other games I can opt-in? Just wanna double check.


Yes! You can opt-in even if you only have one (or zero!) of these games. There will be alternative ways to earn points even for people who cannot participate in the gaming sessions. Please see the *"No Online?"* section in the OP.


----------



## mocha. (Apr 28, 2021)

How exciting! The devil works hard but TBT staff definitely work harder


----------



## michealsmells (Apr 28, 2021)

Yo this looks fun! It gives me an excuse to finally boot up Sword again and look at my teams. And Mario Kart and ACNH are always fun to play with folks! Gotta get schoolwork done before the event so I have plenty of time to play huh?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 28, 2021)

apologies in advance to my team if my rusty af smash skills end up dragging us down


----------



## King koopa (Apr 28, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> How are you not famous? Seen you lots


I'm not sure, but keep in mind there's like a 100 thousand something users on here and it's perfectly normal not to be famous 
(Now I kinda wish I was)


----------



## lana. (Apr 28, 2021)

omg :00 looks like fun!


----------



## moonstone1751 (Apr 28, 2021)

super excited for this , especially when i get to show my mk8d skills


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 28, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I'm not sure, but keep in mind there's like a 100 thousand something users on here and it's perfectly normal not to be famous
> (Now I kinda wish I was)


100,000?  Ok I am invisible


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2021)

No way, this is awesome!

I missed the last TBT gaming week that was hosted, so I’m definitely going to be participating in this.  Voted for ACNH, Pokemon Sw/Sh, and Smash Ultimate as those are the only games I have out of the ones listed in the poll.

Definitely looking forward to this!


----------



## justina (Apr 28, 2021)

This looks like fun! I have a membership but may have to go with the non online option because I usually work on the weekends. Will there be set times for the games?


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 28, 2021)

Opted in for Mario Kart! Excited to be a part of this and I can't wait to see the new collectible


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Apr 28, 2021)

YESSS, so excited. Let's gooooooooo.


----------



## Ginkgo (Apr 28, 2021)

Nevermind this was already answered ignore post.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 28, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Let's just say it will look fantastic alongside your star fragments, shooting stars, and glow wands!


I like how you avoid mentioning the arcade set during a gaming event, despite that they go decently together with all the mentioned stuff too

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2021

also, who's the person with more than one shooting star?


----------



## King koopa (Apr 28, 2021)

Question: is there a reward for the winner? Like a super rare collectible of choice or a bunch of tbt?


----------



## Matt0106 (Apr 28, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Question: is there a reward for the winner? Like a super rare collectible of choice or a bunch of tbt?


I'm pretty sure it's a collectible, given that Vrisnem said it will look very nice alongside star fragments, shooting stars, etc.  Italso says "coveted collectible".


----------



## lana. (Apr 28, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Question: is there a reward for the winner? Like a super rare collectible of choice or a bunch of tbt?





Vrisnem said:


> work together to earn points for the chance to win exciting forum perks, forum bells, and TBT’s next most coveted collectible: The [redacted]! Oops, I can't say that yet? Let's just say it will look fantastic alongside your star fragments, shooting stars, and glow wands!


that’s what was stated in the OP about the reward.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 28, 2021)

Ahh group events make me nervous but maybe I’ll enter anyways! I’ll probably stick to events where I don’t actually play the games because I’m pretty bad at Mario Kart and I’ve never tried the online for Super Mario 3D World. I think it might be fun but I might have to think about it before I enter. I’d hate to let my teammates down or something 

Regardless though, thank you guys for organizing another event!


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 28, 2021)

Opted in and voted for Mario Kart 8 Deluxe and Super Smash Bros. Ultimate in the poll.

Probably should've voted for New Horizons too because why not, but eh, guess it depends on what the activity is. Didn't really enjoy Pokémon Sword & Shield as much as other Pokémon games, so I don't have a good competitive team on there and figured I probably shouldn't bother with it.

Looking forward to the games.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 28, 2021)

signed up! looking forward to seeing these secret prizes


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 28, 2021)

I can only participate in SSBU and ACNH, as I do not own any of the other games ^^;;


----------



## Kattea (Apr 28, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Let's just say it will look fantastic alongside your star fragments, shooting stars, and glow wands!



Bold of you to assume I own.. any of these.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 28, 2021)

btw, did you just decide to put this together because nintendo decided to _finally_ update super mario party's online features?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 28, 2021)

i apologize in advance to my team members if my crappy skills bring us down


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 28, 2021)

hold up hold up--
this can't be the TBT World Championships
without a Simon competition!

surely there's been a typo or smthn in the games list


----------



## Vsmith (Apr 28, 2021)

Oh how exciting!! I'm in!!  I don't own some of the games listed though but I can certainly play ACNH.


----------



## chocopug (Apr 28, 2021)

I opted in. It sounds fun, I hope I can participate around my other commitments (ugh LIFE)


----------



## Meira (Apr 28, 2021)

Wow this looks fun and exciting!!


----------



## King koopa (Apr 28, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Let's just say it will look fantastic alongside your star fragments, shooting stars, and glow wands!​


Nice of you to assume I got that type of money to buy those collectibles 
(Eh, I'll, probably get em someday maybe in mario kart)


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 28, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> btw, did you just decide to put this together because nintendo decided to _finally_ update super mario party's online features?


Actually, Nintendo decided to support online for Super Mario Party because we were putting this together


----------



## King koopa (Apr 28, 2021)

Kaiaa said:


> Actually, Nintendo decided to support online for Super Mario Party because we were putting this together


Did you get paid for that advertisement?


----------



## Mr.Fox (Apr 28, 2021)

Woot woot! Great event!

I'm glad NH was included in the selection of games. That was a mean game of musical chairs we got to play during the last fair 

....or if someone decided to decimate their island, those obstacle course islands you see online look pretty fun too.

As you can tell I'm most excited to see how you've made NH competitive lol


----------



## Kattea (Apr 28, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> ....or if someone decided to decimate their island, those obstacle course islands you see online look pretty fun too.



Omg no, not those obstacle course islands. Me and my smol brain would never make it out. D:


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 28, 2021)

Kattea said:


> Omg no, not those obstacle course islands. Me and my smol brain would never make it out. D:



wouldn't the issue be making it _in_?

out should be easy. at worst, there's always the trusty power button


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 29, 2021)

Who else is a member of the Opted In But Not Able To Play Online club? 

I don't have a Nintendo Switch Online subscription. ^o^;>


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 29, 2021)

Just tried some MK8 races online because its been a couple months, and I came to the conclusion that...


----------



## BluebearL (Apr 29, 2021)

This sounds like so much fun! I only got MK8 recently and have been looking forward to racing on the forums, it'll be awesome to be able to play.


----------



## Sara? (Apr 29, 2021)

wuhuu this sounds exciting snd strange hahah cant wait to see what all this will lead to,  that work won't be in the way cause im truly intrigued


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle (Apr 29, 2021)

In what ways can we help our team without switch online?


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 29, 2021)

I hope I'm not the only one unreasonably excited to find out if the four teams we get divided in to have themes.​


----------



## amemome (Apr 29, 2021)

sounds exciting!  i wonder what the new collectible will be <3


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Apr 29, 2021)

I'd join, but "team" is not for me 

I'd hate to be responsible for dragging down anyone ^_^;


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2021)

justina said:


> This looks like fun! I have a membership but may have to go with the non online option because I usually work on the weekends. Will there be set times for the games?


We are aiming to provide game sessions on weekday evenings in addition to weekends. If your lifestyle means that your leisure time falls on weekday mornings/afternoons then you'll hopefully find that another time zone's evening session should line-up with your availability.





Koopadude100 said:


> Question: is there a reward for the winner? Like a super rare collectible of choice or a bunch of tbt?


The prizes mentioned in the OP will be awarded to every participating member of the winning team.





-Lumi- said:


> Ahh group events make me nervous but maybe I’ll enter anyways! I’ll probably stick to events where I don’t actually play the games because I’m pretty bad at Mario Kart and I’ve never tried the online for Super Mario 3D World. I think it might be fun but I might have to think about it before I enter. I’d hate to let my teammates down or something
> 
> Regardless though, thank you guys for organizing another event!





Kuriboh said:


> I'd join, but "team" is not for me
> 
> I'd hate to be responsible for dragging down anyone ^_^;


We have no form of penalty system in place and simply participating in activities will net you points. You will never walk away with zero points from any activity so your team shouldn't ever be upset with you.




LambdaDelta said:


> btw, did you just decide to put this together because nintendo decided to _finally_ update super mario party's online features?


We're not wizards, unfortunately - we could never have planned an event this big in so little time!




Victoria of Starry Isle said:


> I what ways can we help our team without switch online?


This information won't be revealed until May 8th.


----------



## Livia (Apr 29, 2021)

This sounds fun! I voted for NH because that’s the only game I have


----------



## DaCoSim (Apr 29, 2021)

Ohhhhh fun!!!!! At least I have a few of these games!!!! My schedule is nuts but I’m going to do my best to be available whenever I can!


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Apr 29, 2021)

Oops I miss clicked and only pressed one game should have put in super Mario cart deluxe

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2021

@Vrisnem is there a way that I can change my vote I read the top part of the opening text wrong and then I only put one vote in


----------



## Lt.Savior (Apr 29, 2021)

I have no idea how this all works. But i opted in and chose Splatoon 2. I'm really good at it. Probably one of the best Splatoon players out there. My team should consider themselves lucky with me in it.


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2021)

Rowbowkid800 said:


> Oops I miss clicked and only pressed one game should have put in super Mario cart deluxe
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2021
> 
> @Vrisnem is there a way that I can change my vote I read the top part of the opening text wrong and then I only put one vote in


I think you're the third person to have mentioned not selecting all the games you want to play so I've gone ahead and *turned vote changing on*. We originally had this disabled to discourage people from giving extra votes to games they wouldn't play after seeing the results, but at this rate we're going to host sessions for all seven games anyway so it doesn't matter so much now.


In related but unimportant news...


Spoiler



...my copy of Super Mario Party arrived today!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 29, 2021)

By the way, if we're ever doing 200cc for MK8D, I'm down for that all the time as I'm best at that engine class.


----------



## Plume (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm so excited! & really happy to hear that there will be weekday sessions available.


----------



## Jacob (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm so excited, I'll finally be done with school by the time this starts   i can't wait to play splatoon with you guys again


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 29, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> We have no form of penalty system in place and simply participating in activities will net you points. You will never walk away with zero points from any activity so your team shouldn't ever be upset with you.



Oh cool, okay! I was having flashbacks to team sports in school and dragging my team down  maybe I will enter now. Thanks for replying!


----------



## Ossiran (Apr 29, 2021)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## Eevees (Apr 29, 2021)

This sounds like fun! The only game I have though atm is animal crossing


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 29, 2021)

Opted In! I only own AC, Pokemon, and Smash Bros, so I guess I'm most excited for all of those  I wish I had mario kart and all the others though.

I can't wait! The smash bros events have always been really fun (time to brush up on my piranha plant oops)


----------



## Plainbluetees (Apr 29, 2021)

I don’t know how active I’ll be during the tournaments. If I opt in and only show up to one or two of the activities and do some of the activities that don’t require Nintendo Online will I be too much of a burden for my team?


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2021)

Plainbluetees said:


> I don’t know how active I’ll be during the tournaments. If I opt in and only show up to one or two of the activities and do some of the activities that don’t require Nintendo Online will I be too much of a burden for my team?


Not at all! It is up to you how much time you wish to dedicate to the event. The teams are going to be very large and it is most likely all will have a mix of super competitive and more laidback participants.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 29, 2021)

Was this an event before long ago? I thought l remember somebody talking about it way before this.


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2021)

Mr_Persona said:


> Was this an event before long ago? I thought l remember somebody talking about it way before this.


You might be thinking of the Championship Series from our TBT Fair 2016 and 2017 events.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 29, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> You might be thinking of the Championship Series from our TBT Fair 2016 and 2017 events.


they said something about championship. Maybe they were talking about smash bros event


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 29, 2021)

Looks like this event is going to be enjoyment! I'm going to join, why not?


----------



## piske (Apr 29, 2021)

Opted-in! Looking forward to contributing to my team in other ways, rah, rah, rah!


----------



## porkpie28 (Apr 29, 2021)

This sounds like fun can not wait to play


----------



## Matt0106 (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm intrigued to see how the Pokemon battles will work if Sword and Shield make the cut  Perhaps multi-battles will be used? I haven't done a multi-battle since like 2007 lol


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Apr 29, 2021)

Thank you @Vrisnem so much I got to change it to three games


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 29, 2021)

do you have to own every single one of these games to participate? I only have the animal crossing game sadly...


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Apr 29, 2021)

Rika092 said:


> do you have to own every single one of these games to participate? I only have the animal crossing game sadly...


I can play acnh, ssbu, Mario cart 8 deluxe and Pokémon shield


----------



## oak (Apr 29, 2021)

Rika092 said:


> do you have to own every single one of these games to participate? I only have the animal crossing game sadly...


I asked the same question and luckily you don't need any of the games to sign up. People with none of the games will still be able to support their team, they just haven't shared exact how yet.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 29, 2021)

Oh my gosh this sounds so fun! I signed up and would be interested in playing Pokemon, ACNH, and Mario Kart


----------



## Parkai (Apr 29, 2021)

Opted in! So excited!!!!


----------



## digimon (Apr 29, 2021)

how exciting! i really loved participating in the mario kart / splatoon events here on tbt and can’t wait to play other multiplayer games with everyone  really looking forward to mario party and 3d world!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 29, 2021)

I probably don't need to, but I should practice my racing skills online before this.


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 29, 2021)

Is there a contest for who can inadvertently break their fish catching streak the fastest in ACNH? Because I will destroy all of you at that.


----------



## amylase (Apr 29, 2021)

Woot woot I’m excited for this!


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 29, 2021)

I love the little "Opted In" notice under our avatars! It's a little touch, but appreciated.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Apr 29, 2021)

Sadly recently my brother lost ssbu so I signed up for three games


----------



## S.J. (Apr 30, 2021)

Everyone talking about their MK8 skills.  I am opting in, but opting out of MK8. You're all too confident.


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 30, 2021)

I’ve opted in! 
However I don’t have any of the online games other than animal crossing


----------



## g u a v a (Apr 30, 2021)

my profile pic is mighty relevant right now B)

see u in splatoon woomies


----------



## Lanstar (Apr 30, 2021)

As much as I'd love to attend and also play Smash... I don't think my internet connection is reliable enough. -.-


----------



## Rosch (Apr 30, 2021)

I opted in, although I'm not really sure if I can participate much because of my time zone and work. I'm sure majority of users here are from the US, and I'm asleep when that part of the world is awake.

But let's cross the bridge when we get there.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 30, 2021)

Looks incredibly fun, I just wish I had the time (and motivation) to participate.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 30, 2021)

Woah the cool tag thing


----------



## Chris (Apr 30, 2021)

Rika092 said:


> do you have to own every single one of these games to participate? I only have the animal crossing game sadly...


No, you don't need to own all (or even any) of the games. I don't think any of the staff even own every single one of the games on offer - I certainly don't! There will be other ways to earn points for your team. 



No1MableFan! said:


> Everyone talking about their MK8 skills.  I am opting in, but opting out of MK8. You're all too confident.


There will be friendly games where placement doesn't impact points received and the atmosphere will be more relaxed. We will make clear which sessions are competitive and which are just for fun. I'll be floating around 10th-12th place in both.  



Rosch said:


> I opted in, although I'm not really sure if I can participate much because of my time zone and work. I'm sure majority of users here are from the US, and I'm asleep when that part of the world is awake.
> 
> But let's cross the bridge when we get there.


If the demand is there we will provide weekday evening and weekend sessions for people across as many time zones as we can. The game hosts are spread across North America, Europe, and Asia and a couple of us are taking some time off work to support the event.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 30, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> View attachment 371641​
> Start your engines, refill your ink tanks, and put on your boxing gloves! We are just a week and a half away from the *The Bell Tree World Championships*! In this upcoming two-week gaming spectacular, running from *Saturday May 8th 2021* to *Sunday May 23rd 2021*, you will be divided into four teams where you will work together to earn points for the chance to win exciting forum perks, forum bells, and TBT’s next most coveted collectible: The [redacted]! Oops, I can't say that yet? Let's just say it will look fantastic alongside your star fragments, shooting stars, and glow wands!
> 
> Do I have your attention? Let’s get into the details!
> ...



just asking... what do you have to do? :>


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 30, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> just asking... what do you have to do? :>



This event will be similar to our previously hosted gaming weeks where we play with forum members in various multiplayer games! If you have not participated in one of these before, typically you can earn points by both participation and winning games. This time it's a little different because we will be working in teams. The poll up currently is to see member interest in different multiplayer titles so we know what to expect for the upcoming weeks!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 30, 2021)

I'm almost into the last week of my college semester and suffering (I just overslept for a morning class for the second time this week), so this event will be a welcome break for my exhausted brain.  I like the opted-in banners in our sidebars, I just noticed those c:


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 30, 2021)

I am definitely signing up! I don't really care about the mysterious collectible, but I'll be ready to have fun with other members!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 30, 2021)

dizzy bone said:


> This event will be similar to our previously hosted gaming weeks where we play with forum members in various multiplayer games! If you have not participated in one of these before, typically you can earn points by both participation and winning games. This time it's a little different because we will be working in teams. The poll up currently is to see member interest in different multiplayer titles so we know what to expect for the upcoming weeks!



the only games on that list that i have are pokemon sword & shield & the game i'm currently playing now; NH  :3


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 30, 2021)

I voted for 2 games. But can l still think about it until may 7th? I'm not sure if l want to play both or do one.


----------



## Chris (Apr 30, 2021)

Mr_Persona said:


> I voted for 2 games. But can l still think about it until may 7th? I'm not sure if l want to play both or do one.


You don't need to commit to playing any of the games until the individual game sign-ups go up on May 8th. This poll is just to gauge interest so we can plan the schedule.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 30, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> You don't need to commit to playing any of the games until the individual game sign-ups go up on May 8th. This poll is just to gauge interest so we can plan the schedule.


oh okay. Wait does this mean my role to which game l play will be random or do l get to choose? Little lost


----------



## Chris (Apr 30, 2021)

Mr_Persona said:


> oh okay. Wait does this mean my role to which game l play will be random or do l get to choose? Little lost


Each game will have its own sign-up thread. The game host(s) will list the dates and times that they are running game sessions and you will select the one(s) you would like to participate in.


----------



## nerfeddude (Apr 30, 2021)

Ohh, this sounds like a lot of fun! But I'm curious are the friendly and competitive matches separated from each other? At least from what I see the answer is yes.


----------



## Chris (Apr 30, 2021)

nerfeddude said:


> Ohh, this sounds like a lot of fun! But I'm curious are the friendly and competitive matches separated from each other? At least from what I see the answer is yes.


Yes, they will be separate. In friendly sessions points will only be awarded for participation (so everyone will receive the same amount no matter how well they perform) and in competitive sessions additional points will be earned based on performance (do well = earn more points!).


----------



## nerfeddude (Apr 30, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Yes, they will be separate. In friendly sessions points will only be awarded for participation (so everyone will receive the same amount no matter how well they perform) and in competitive sessions additional points will be earned based on performance (do well = earn more points!).


Thanks for clarifying! Then I'm definitely going to participate in this event. At least in the "friendly" portion of it. My skills are far-far away from being at least acceptable for competitive plays haha.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 30, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I'll be in both routinely hitting every cow, thwomp, and banana in sight.


I don't play competitively but this is a huge mood, if I had Mario Kart 8 Deluxe I would join the "let's go to the ruins level and run into every thwomp in the whole track" team lol


----------



## SakuraMoon (Apr 30, 2021)

Thank you for doing this for the TBT community!!! I appreciate this, and I really think a lot of others do too!! <3
(Sorry forgot to add something...)
Whenever you guys make the teams I will do a paper artwork of the teams all together for free out of my appreciation!! 

*THANK YOU!!!*​


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 30, 2021)

So I got the word from the Staff that I am still banned from playing any staff gaming events, so I have to force myself to opt out.

It'd be a miracle if I was able to join in these events again, if not I'd have to sell my soul for it.


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 30, 2021)

This sounds like so much fun ! I can't wait 
Hopefully my days off will match up with the game dates!


----------



## Fitolink (Apr 30, 2021)

I voted for ACNH and Mario 3D world cause I currently don’t have the other games in poll  this tournament sounds really fun! I want to be part of it!


----------



## Megaroni (Apr 30, 2021)

I'm so excited for competitive animal crossing. I love competitive animal crossing. And I can't wait to get my butt kicked in pokemon and mario kart


----------



## Tiffany (Apr 30, 2021)

the only one of those games i have is ac. so what are the other ways you can participate?


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 30, 2021)

i can whup anyone here in Space Invader







LET'S GO!!​


----------



## BluebearL (Apr 30, 2021)

The little 'opted in' title beneath our users is a really nice touch! Very happy to hear that there will be a fun race for MK8, I haven't had the game for long enough to be particularly good at it. Really excited to be able to play some of these games with everyone, it's great timing.


----------



## Velo (Apr 30, 2021)

I am looking forward to playing a couple games with some people from this forum!! I *suck *at games, but I am a very gracious loser (I always say I'm the best loser) so I may even participate in competitive games just for the lulz haha. Super busy time of year for me, but I definitely will not miss out on getting to spend some time playing games with some cool people!


----------



## Chris (Apr 30, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> the only one of those games i have is ac. so what are the other ways you can participate?


This information won't be revealed until the event starts on May 8th.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 1, 2021)

dang i'll be out of town for the majority of that time! sounds like fun too! but i don't want to hinder what team i may get on, so i won't be opting in. this is a really great idea though tbt staff!!

still i wish everybody else good luck and hope you have fun!


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 1, 2021)

I live in fear of Zacian not being banned from the Pokemon battles.

I don't really keep up with competitive Pokemon too frequently but last I heard he got banned from the Ubers tier with a 80%+ win rate.​


----------



## Chris (May 1, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> I live in fear of Zacian not being banned from the Pokemon battles.
> 
> I don't really keep up with competitive Pokemon too frequently but last I heard he got banned from the Ubers tier with a 80%+ win rate.​


See the TBT Gaming Week: Pokémon Tournament for an idea of the sort of rules Pokémon teams are expected to follow. Keep in mind the TBT World Championships Pokémon event will *not* follow the same format as the thread I've linked here, but the team rules will be very similar. If anyone is planning to enter the TBTWC Pokémon event you may safely use this criteria to plan your team.


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 1, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> See the TBT Gaming Week: Pokémon Tournament for an idea of the sort of rules Pokémon teams are expected to follow. Keep in mind the TBT World Championships Pokémon event will *not* follow the same format as the thread I've linked here, but the team rules will be very similar.



I actually didn't know there had been Pokemon tournaments before! 
Looking at the team building rules they seem reasonable enough that I might try to join the Pokemon battles for this event. I wasn't entirely sure if I was going to do that since I need time to build a team and Zacian being a possibility made me not sure if I wanted to take part.

Thanks for the heads up!​


----------



## Antonio (May 1, 2021)

I'm in and ready to lose!


----------



## Pondo (May 1, 2021)

I don’t know why i voted for Pokémon when i know next to nothing about competitive strats, but I’ll [try to] accept my inevitable loss with dignity and grace.

Any rules about using a team of the same type, by the way?


----------



## Chris (May 1, 2021)

Pondo said:


> Any rules about using a team of the same type, by the way?


Nope! As long as the team falls within the rules outlined in this previous Pokémon tournament it'll be fine for the upcoming event.


----------



## PugLovex (May 1, 2021)

i would love to join, but i hav school so i probably won't be able to  if i didn't i would totally join in! good luck everyone!


----------



## tessa grace (May 1, 2021)

I'm so excited for mario kart! seriously, I kind of dominate in that game, but anyways, I'm super excited to participate!


----------



## Masenkochick (May 1, 2021)

Can you play if you only have some of these games?


----------



## _Donut_ (May 1, 2021)

Masenkochick said:


> Can you play if you only have some of these games?



Yep, even if you have none of them you can still participate for your team. How exactly will be posted when the event starts I assume


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 1, 2021)

How much notice will we get for the events? I'd like to know what I'm getting myself into


----------



## LoyalDragonfly (May 1, 2021)

Sounds interesting. I'll definitely be in for SSBU, at the very least.

I was considering making a team for Pokemon, but I found the linked ruleset a little disconcerting. Is it possible that those rules may be reevaluated before this current event, please? I'm mostly confused about the Galar Dex Pokemon only rule, since that's a pretty hefty limiting factor now that more Pokemon have been added to the games through expansions . If there's concern about Ultra Beasts, it doesn't seem right to me to also ban all the other non-Galar-Dex Pokemon as well. Also, my SO was considering joining as well, but his favorite Pokemon is Pyukumuku... is that considered too much of a "stall" Pokemon? If so I feel that it's unfair to further limit the number of available Pokemon by banning "stall" teams. 

At any rate, regardless of Pokemon, I might give MK8 a shot alongside Smash.


----------



## Chris (May 1, 2021)

LoyalDragonfly said:


> Sounds interesting. I'll definitely be in for SSBU, at the very least.
> 
> I was considering making a team for Pokemon, but I found the linked ruleset a little disconcerting. Is it possible that those rules may be reevaluated before this current event, please? I'm mostly confused about the Galar Dex Pokemon only rule, since that's a pretty hefty limiting factor now that more Pokemon have been added to the games through expansions . If there's concern about Ultra Beasts, it doesn't seem right to me to also ban all the other non-Galar-Dex Pokemon as well. Also, my SO was considering joining as well, but his favorite Pokemon is Pyukumuku... is that considered too much of a "stall" Pokemon? If so I feel that it's unfair to further limit the number of available Pokemon by banning "stall" teams.
> 
> At any rate, regardless of Pokemon, I might give MK8 a shot alongside Smash.


We will be sticking to the rules implemented in the previous tournament for the most part. It is significantly easier for us to regulate it this way. Pokémon added through the DLC will be fair game. As stated in the linked thread, the issue is full stall teams. A single Pokémon that fits that bill wouldn't be problematic.


----------



## Antonio (May 1, 2021)

Would we be able to play against staff?


----------



## Chris (May 1, 2021)

Antonio said:


> Would we be able to play against staff?


We will be playing the games too, yes!


----------



## Antonio (May 1, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> We will be playing the games too, yes!


I'm going to kick your butt in mario party then


----------



## Serabee (May 1, 2021)

Two questions:

1. Does it matter if you don't have all the games? I've only got about half of the ones listed.

2. Let's say I do sign up, but something IRL comes up (IDK, work gets super busy), and I'm not able to play as much as I would've liked. Are there any... IDK, consequences for that? Like, would I be seriously inconveniencing other people or something?


----------



## allie.rosa (May 1, 2021)

Hurray! Hopefully it’s Mario kart...I’m a beast at that game


----------



## PugLovex (May 1, 2021)

question! it’s basically competing in online games against other people to earn points for your team, correct? like winning battles in pokémon or races in mario kart? and i just have to be active enough to earn points? if so, i’ll definitely be able to work around and earn points!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2021)

Will be entering this event with a shiny new username that fits on one line! c:


----------



## Amilee (May 1, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Let's just say it will look fantastic alongside your star fragments, shooting stars, and glow wands!



 sign me up


----------



## Plainbluetees (May 1, 2021)

I think I’ve decided to opt out. As fun as this sounds, I only own animal crossing and I’ll be busy all week. Don’t want to get on a team that is super competitive and hinder their progress. Good luck to everyone who is opting in!


----------



## dizzy bone (May 2, 2021)

PugLovex said:


> question! it’s basically competing in online games against other people to earn points for your team, correct? like winning battles in pokémon or races in mario kart? and i just have to be active enough to earn points? if so, i’ll definitely be able to work around and earn points!



Yes! Just showing up to play games with your team will earn your team points


----------



## PugLovex (May 2, 2021)

dizzy bone said:


> Yes! Just showing up to play games with your teams will earn your team points


perfect! i'm in


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2021)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> How much notice will we get for the events? I'd like to know what I'm getting myself into


This thread is intended to _be_ your notice that we are running games over that two week period! The exact dates and times of game sessions will go live on May 8th and it is up to you to tell us which ones you want to participate in. So essentially that's down to you: you could give yourself ten minutes notice or a week!




Serabee said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1. Does it matter if you don't have all the games? I've only got about half of the ones listed.
> 
> 2. Let's say I do sign up, but something IRL comes up (IDK, work gets super busy), and I'm not able to play as much as I would've liked. Are there any... IDK, consequences for that? Like, would I be seriously inconveniencing other people or something?


1. Not a problem - I don't have all of the games either! You don't even need to have any games to participate in this event. You get to choose which game sessions you want to participate in.

2. No consequences at all. You'll be working in large teams of minimum 50 members each and naturally the majority of them will have school and/or work to take into account as well. If you sign-up for a game session and realise on the day that you might not be able to take part it'd be polite to shoot the game host a message to say you can't make it (you don't need to tell us the reason why) just so that they can offer that spot to someone else.




PugLovex said:


> question! it’s basically competing in online games against other people to earn points for your team, correct? like winning battles in pokémon or races in mario kart? and i just have to be active enough to earn points? if so, i’ll definitely be able to work around and earn points!


For competitive, yes, this is exactly how it works! Meanwhile in friendly matches you simply need to participate. For example you could come in twelfth in every MK8 race and still walk away with as many points for your team as the player who came in first.




Plainbluetees said:


> I think I’ve decided to opt out. As fun as this sounds, I only own animal crossing and I’ll be busy all week. Don’t want to get on a team that is super competitive and hinder their progress. Good luck to everyone who is opting in!


As I've said to a few others, there isn't really a way to hinder or sabotage your team. People are welcome to sign up and help out as little or as much as they like. Based on the number of members who have opted in we are looking at each team having a minimum of 50 members, so every team is bound to have a mix of competitive and more laidback users.


----------



## IonicKarma (May 2, 2021)

@Vrisnem I have a question about the Pokemon competitive events if I may.  Would be allowed to use rental teams for the tournament or do we need to use our own pokemon?


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2021)

IonicKarma said:


> @Vrisnem I have a question about the Pokemon competitive events if I may.  Would be allowed to use rental teams for the tournament or do we need to use our own pokemon?


You will be required to use your own Pokémon for this event.


----------



## IonicKarma (May 2, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> You will be required to use your own Pokémon for this event.


I see, do you know what the format will be so that we can start preparing?  There's tons of different formats floating around these days.


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2021)

IonicKarma said:


> I see, do you know what the format will be so that we can start preparing?  There's tons of different formats floating around these days.


We will be going with a double-elimination tournament format. Team rules will be identical to those outlined in  this thread *except* we will also be allowing Pokémon included in the Isle of Armor and Crown Tundra Pokédexes.


----------



## IonicKarma (May 2, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> We will be going with a double-elimination tournament format. Team rules will be identical to those outlined in  this thread *except* we will also be allowing Pokémon included in the Isle of Armor and Crown Tundra Pokédexes.


Understood, thanks


----------



## Valzed (May 2, 2021)

I'd like to apologize ahead of time to whichever team I'm on. I'm old, my hands are crap & my best gaming days are in the past. I'm not sure exactly how much help I'll actually be but I'm going to try my absolute best. I'm also going to root like He** for our team so hopefully I can at least boost moral.

Good luck to all!


----------



## IonicKarma (May 2, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> We will be going with a double-elimination tournament format. Team rules will be identical to those outlined in  this thread *except* we will also be allowing Pokémon included in the Isle of Armor and Crown Tundra Pokédexes.


Quick follow up question if I may.  is Gigantmaxing as the mechanic allowed?  I believe so because it just says no Gmax forms but I wanted to double check before I starting team building.  Thanks!


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2021)

IonicKarma said:


> Quick follow up question if I may.  is Gigantmaxing as the mechanic allowed?  I believe so because it just says no Gmax forms but I wanted to double check before I starting team building.  Thanks!


Dynamaxing regular Pokémon will be allowed.


----------



## IonicKarma (May 2, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Dynamaxing regular Pokémon will be allowed.


oh right forgot it was called dynamaxing not gmaxing getting the card game confused with the actual game, its been awhile haha, thanks!


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2021)

IonicKarma said:


> oh right forgot it was called dynamaxing not gmaxing getting the card game confused with the actual game, its been awhile haha, thanks!


I won't lie, I had to boot up my game to confirm the correct term for it before responding!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 2, 2021)

_Donut_ said:


> Yep, even if you have none of them you can still participate for your team. How exactly will be posted when the event starts I assume


This goes for people that are banned from playing games from staff too? (Which is me of course.)


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2021)

Paperboy012305 said:


> This goes for people that are banned from playing games from staff too? (Which is me of course.)


Yes! If a member's ban only applies to playing video games, rather than a full event ban, then they are still allowed to opt-in to a team and participate in the other aspects of the event (details coming May 8th!).


----------



## nightxshift (May 2, 2021)

That sounds super fun, I wish I had a nintendo switch LOL


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 2, 2021)

Sweet! Well then, I was a fool for opting out.

I hope those on my team better get their competitive spirit juice cranking up, I wish you the best.


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2021)

nightxshift said:


> That sounds super fun, I wish I had a nintendo switch LOL


You are still welcome to join the event even without a Nintendo Switch! See the *"No Online?"* section in the OP.


----------



## Antonio (May 2, 2021)

Will there be gaming related backdrops?


----------



## LoyalDragonfly (May 2, 2021)

I've got another Pokemon question. The linked tournament states that Legendaries are forbidden, but does that include ALL Legendary Pokemon, or only Legendaries that are considered Uber? I know that in certain situations, Legendaries like the birds and regis are allowed, but Uber Legendaries like Mewtwo and such are banned.


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2021)

LoyalDragonfly said:


> I've got another Pokemon question. The linked tournament states that Legendaries are forbidden, but does that include ALL Legendary Pokemon, or only Legendaries that are considered Uber? I know that in certain situations, Legendaries like the birds and regis are allowed, but Uber Legendaries like Mewtwo and such are banned.


This rule applies to all legendaries.


----------



## porkpie28 (May 2, 2021)

Would the Pokémon events just be battles or are you doing max raid events too


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2021)

porkpie28 said:


> Would the Pokémon events just be battles or are you doing max raid events too


The Pokémon event will be a standard double-elimination tournament.


----------



## Matt0106 (May 2, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> The Pokémon event will be a standard double-elimination tournament.


When you say doubles, do you mean 1 player vs. 1 player in a double battle? Or do you mean a multi-battle where it's 2 players vs. 2 players?


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2021)

Matt0106 said:


> When you say doubles, do you mean 1 player vs. 1 player in a double battle? Or do you mean a multi-battle where it's 2 players vs. 2 players?


Please see the _world's_ _most accurate website ever_, Wikipedia, for details on how a double-elimination tournament works.


----------



## Acruoxil (May 2, 2021)

PS4 hellooooo


----------



## Shanica92 (May 2, 2021)

This sound like fun, I'll give it a try. Only have ACNH, though.


----------



## Tindre (May 3, 2021)

This sounds like fun!! I never do stuff like this but I want to try ♡


----------



## watercolorwish (May 3, 2021)

Oh no, this is happen right when I start work  Still gonna try to participate. thanks for this cool opportunity!


----------



## Mr.Fox (May 3, 2021)

I do now regret never picking up Mario Party...I know there's  still time to go out and grab it but I wouldn't want to be a liability either


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 4, 2021)

I'm so excited!!! ^.^


----------



## duckyducky (May 4, 2021)

What if we only have some of the games?


----------



## dizzy bone (May 4, 2021)

duckyducky said:


> What if we only have some of the games?



You do not need to own all the games to participate in the event. You will be able to sign up for sessions for whatever games interest you.


----------



## skarmoury (May 5, 2021)

Is it weird to say I’ve been trying to practice in MK8 the whole week just for this event? I just don’t wanna look dumb in-game (and drive straight into the lake like the last friendly race)  Nevertheless, I’m super excited! My timezone is wack compared to the majority here but hopefully some of the scheduled times will work for me.


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> Is it weird to say I’ve been trying to practice in MK8 the whole week just for this event? I just don’t wanna look dumb in-game (and drive straight into the lake like the last friendly race)  Nevertheless, I’m super excited! My timezone is wack compared to the majority here but hopefully some of the scheduled times will work for me.


I'm pretty sure you promised @Mairmalade and I a repeat of that performance on Royal Raceway. Please don't let us down! 

More seriously, there is nothing wrong with a bit of practicing. In fact @dizzy bone, @LaBelleFleur, @Mairmalade, @pandapples, and I played several games together at the weekend in preparation for the event. I embarrassed myself in every single one!


----------



## _Donut_ (May 5, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> Is it weird to say I’ve been trying to practice in MK8 the whole week just for this event? I just don’t wanna look dumb in-game (and drive straight into the lake like the last friendly race)  Nevertheless, I’m super excited! My timezone is wack compared to the majority here but hopefully some of the scheduled times will work for me.



I've been grinding mk8 this week as well, haha. The cups in 200cc were slowly turning me into a madman but yesterday I finally unlocked gold mario! (guess which character I'll be using for the event...  ).

Also, @Vrisnem if this event includes 200cc, will we be reimbursed for any controllers flying through windows? ._.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 5, 2021)

What the heck, this sounds like it could be a lot of fun.


----------



## Stnh (May 6, 2021)

I have mario cart, pokemon sword, and acnh let's do this bois!


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2021)

_Donut_ said:


> Also, @Vrisnem if this event includes 200cc, will we be reimbursed for any controllers flying through windows? ._.


The Bell Tree takes no responsibility for any damages caused to computer monitors, laptops, tablets, mobile phones, game controllers, game systems, television sets, doors, windows, or human beings during video game induced fits of rage. Also please remember that when using a joy-con to always wear a wrist strap - safety first!

I believe the intention is to stick to 150cc, don't worry!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 6, 2021)

I opted in despite having work-


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2021)

*We are two days away from the launch of The Bell Tree World Championships! *

Is everyone excited? Game hosts have been hard at work on their event threads all week and your future team captains have been eagerly preparing for your arrival, so I think I can safely say that the TBT staff are thoroughly excited for the kickoff! 

*What are you most looking forward to? *


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 6, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> *We are two days away from the launch of The Bell Tree World Championships! *
> 
> Is everyone excited? Game hosts have been hard at work on their event threads all week and your future team captains have been eagerly preparing for your arrival, so I think I can safely say that the TBT staff are thoroughly excited for the kickoff!
> 
> *What are you most looking forward to? *



The prizes!!!  Oh, and playing games with my fellow members of course lol.


----------



## _Donut_ (May 6, 2021)

Nintendo's communication errors leaving me alone for once  
And the teams ofcourse!!


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 6, 2021)

I'm looking forward to what the non-gameplay support events turn out to be! You just never know what whacky stuff the staff will have you do. 

I also mentioned it ages ago in this thread but I'm also excited to just see if the teams end up having themes. I know it's a silly thing to be excited over.​


----------



## Nefarious (May 6, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing how the teams are set up and if I’m on the same team as any friends. ^^


----------



## Velo (May 6, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> *We are two days away from the launch of The Bell Tree World Championships! *
> 
> Is everyone excited? Game hosts have been hard at work on their event threads all week and your future team captains have been eagerly preparing for your arrival, so I think I can safely say that the TBT staff are thoroughly excited for the kickoff!
> 
> *What are you most looking forward to? *



Looking forward to playing some games!! I haven't even played anything in so long ugh. And the temptation of TBT prizes is the perfect motivation for me. Thank you guys for hosting this, sounds like tons o' hard work already!


----------



## Roxxy (May 6, 2021)

I want to be on a team with friends but best not as I don’t want to let my special people down


----------



## PugLovex (May 6, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> Is it weird to say I’ve been trying to practice in MK8 the whole week just for this event? I just don’t wanna look dumb in-game (and drive straight into the lake like the last friendly race)  Nevertheless, I’m super excited! My timezone is wack compared to the majority here but hopefully some of the scheduled times will work for me.


no way! i've been doing that this week too! online games, NPC cups 150cc, 200cc, time trails I've been doing it all! i've been working on my SNES rainbow road record, so far its 1:11.036


----------



## Merielle (May 6, 2021)

I'm also excited to find out what the the non-gaming activities will be; hopefully there'll be some stuff that I'm good at, ahaha!  It'll also be fun to see who my teammates will be! c: Looking forward to participating with all of you!


----------



## Nefarious (May 6, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> I want to be on a team with friends but best not as I don’t want to let my special people down



No worries, you won’t let anyone down! The main thing is to have fun together and I’m sure the friends you’ll be paired with will be really happy to have you. I know I would.


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2021)

I'm starting to think that we might need to write 'no putting yourself down' and 'no referring to yourself as a burden' into the rules before this goes live.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 6, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> I want to be on a team with friends but best not as I don’t want to let my special people down



I am a little afraid of this too, especially if I can’t for some reason play in any of the available times. My sister and her family are coming over this weekend. I always do manage to find play time even when family visits but during the day it is hard to know when my nieces are going to come in my room or when i’m called out of my room; and we eat dinner early too.

But Nef is right, your friends (including me) would not think of you that way. I want you to just have fun and do what you can. And also, you’re never a burden. 



Vrisnem said:


> *We are two days away from the launch of The Bell Tree World Championships! *
> 
> Is everyone excited? Game hosts have been hard at work on their event threads all week and your future team captains have been eagerly preparing for your arrival, so I think I can safely say that the TBT staff are thoroughly excited for the kickoff!
> 
> *What are you most looking forward to? *



Seeing the staff play and participating in the AC one since that is the only one I can do.  You guys deserve a break and some fun so it should be fun to see you guys joining in on the activities.

I’m terrible at the new Mario Kart (not sure if my console is compatible with it) and I kinda wish I had it just for this event (though I don’t know if I want to go up against @Pyoopi knowing her ).


----------



## xara (May 6, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> *We are two days away from the launch of The Bell Tree World Championships! *
> 
> Is everyone excited? Game hosts have been hard at work on their event threads all week and your future team captains have been eagerly preparing for your arrival, so I think I can safely say that the TBT staff are thoroughly excited for the kickoff!
> 
> *What are you most looking forward to? *



honestly? i’m looking forward to every single part of it! tbt events genuinely make me so happy and i can’t wait to see what all this event will entail, who my team members will be and of course, the new collectible reveal! saturday can’t come fast enough.


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Seeing the staff play and participating in the AC one since that is the only one I can do.  You guys deserve a break and some fun so it should be fun to see you guys joining in on the activities.


We'll be doing* a lot *of gaming! My plan for this evening is figuring out my personal schedule for the event. So far I'm committed to fourteen hours and counting. 



xara said:


> honestly? i’m looking forward to every single part of it! tbt events genuinely make me so happy and i can’t wait to see what all this event will entail, who my team members will be and of course, the new collectible reveal! saturday can’t come fast enough.


The design for the new collectible was actually finalised this afternoon!


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 6, 2021)

I'm so exited ! ! ! 1 Like = x100000000000000000000000000 excitement !

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2021



Vrisnem said:


> *We are two days away from the launch of The Bell Tree World Championships! *
> 
> Is everyone excited? Game hosts have been hard at work on their event threads all week and your future team captains have been eagerly preparing for your arrival, so I think I can safely say that the TBT staff are thoroughly excited for the kickoff!
> 
> *What are you most looking forward to? *


I'm just exited for everyone to get together and have some fun!! Since covid, I haven't had a lot of people to talk to. But now ... I think my online sociality has been boosted by 100% ! Thank you TBT staff ! ❤


----------



## Kattea (May 6, 2021)

I’m excited to:
1) Find out who my teammates are and maybe get to know some of them better. I hope we can have our own thread or discord channel for chatting.
2) See what games you guys came up with for New Horizons! I thought musical chairs was really creative so I can’t wait to see what else you have up your sleeves.
3) See the new coveted collectible! Even though it most likely won’t fit in with my pastel lineup, I’m still excited to see what it is!


----------



## Mairmalade (May 6, 2021)

Who's ready for some 200cc Mario Kart, stars, and Baby Park only? 🏎

I'm kidding, I'm kidding, I'm kidding.


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2021)

Mairmalade said:


> Who's ready for some 200cc Mario Kart, stars, and Baby Park only? 🏎
> 
> I'm kidding, I'm kidding, I'm kidding.


I quit. Bye. Good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## lana. (May 6, 2021)

I need to practice.  Based on the past friendly games I’ve played, I am not prepared. 



Mairmalade said:


> Who's ready for some 200cc Mario Kart, stars, and Baby Park only? 🏎
> 
> I'm kidding, I'm kidding, I'm kidding.


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 6, 2021)

lana. said:


> I need to practice.  Based on the past friendly games I’ve played, I am not prepared.


Yep, I really need to practice too, I think i'm gonna need to up my game in these challenges 👁👁


----------



## michealsmells (May 6, 2021)

Dude I'm so excited for this event. I've been itching to do some Pokemon battles, and they're always the best on here. Plus Mario Kart sessions are always the best even if I never play the game otherwise (mostly due to me being bad at it).

I gotta get a bunch of schoolwork done to catch up so I'm not behind when gaming though! That's scarier than doing bad at any game honestly.


----------



## Megaroni (May 6, 2021)

Considering that Pokemon is now lower in the votes, does that mean there's less of a chance of it being chosen?


----------



## IonicKarma (May 6, 2021)

Mairmalade said:


> Who's ready for some 200cc Mario Kart, stars, and Baby Park only? 🏎
> 
> I'm kidding, I'm kidding, I'm kidding.


I hope theres points for coming in 12th


----------



## Chris (May 7, 2021)

*The event launches tomorrow! *
Which means we've lots to do today.

I've still been seeing people talk about being a burden on their team. I want to remind everyone that this event only has four teams and that you, as an individual, will make up a very low percentage (~2%) of that team, and that there are also no penalties for lower participation. This is what swayed us to go with four large teams instead of having more smaller teams: so that it is *not possible* for an individual to be responsible for bringing down or burdening their team. If anyone hasn't opted-in to this event solely for this reason - go hit that *opt-in* button and join in the fun! I promise you that you are over-thinking and that your teammates will be more than happy to have you whether you earn only a few points or a lot.


----------



## Antonio (May 7, 2021)

I'm going to stream my gameplay whenever I play


----------



## DaisyFan (May 7, 2021)

I have a question. I will not be online between May 20-23 because I am going on vacation. Am I going to be removed from the team when I am inactive for the last few days of the event?


----------



## Chris (May 7, 2021)

Just a quick reminder here that we do have rules against advertisement. Please put any advertisements in your signature; not in the thread - thank you!




DaisyFan said:


> I have a question. I will not be online between May 20-23 because I am going on vacation. Am I going to be removed from the team when I am inactive for the last few days of the event?


Not an issue! You can participate as much or as little as you like. Feel free to sign-up.


----------



## DaisyFan (May 7, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Not an issue! You can participate as much or as little as you like. Feel free to sign-up.



This is wonderful, thank you! I already opted-in and ready to go!


----------



## Pintuition (May 7, 2021)

Will the actual events start taking place at some point tomorrow? Or will we just be divided into teams that day and have the times announced?

(I'm trying to plan my weekend, haha)


----------



## Blood Eclipse (May 7, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I've still been seeing people talk about being a burden on their team. I want to remind everyone that this event only has four teams and that you, as an individual, will make up a very low percentage (~2%) of that team, and that there are also no penalties for lower participation. This is what swayed us to go with four large teams instead of having more smaller teams: so that it is *not possible* for an individual to be responsible for bringing down or burdening their team. If anyone hasn't opted-in to this event solely for this reason - go hit that *opt-in* button and join in the fun! I promise you that you are over-thinking and that your teammates will be more than happy to have you whether you earn only a few points or a lot.



Are you sure? 







ok im in


----------



## Chris (May 7, 2021)

Pintuition said:


> Will the actual events start taking place at some point tomorrow? Or will we just be divided into teams that day and have the times announced?
> 
> (I'm trying to plan my weekend, haha)


Staff members are still planning their schedules, but it's possible one or two game sessions may run on Saturday. There are definitely gaming sessions scheduled for Sunday. Non-gaming activities will begin right away.


----------



## Pintuition (May 7, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Staff members are still planning their schedules, but it's possible one or two game sessions may run on Saturday. There are definitely gaming sessions scheduled for Sunday. Non-gaming activities will begin right away.


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## IonicKarma (May 7, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Staff members are still planning their schedules, but it's possible one or two game sessions may run on Saturday. There are definitely gaming sessions scheduled for Sunday. Non-gaming activities will begin right away.


if there is Pokemon events, how quickly do we have to have our teams submitted?


----------



## Chris (May 7, 2021)

IonicKarma said:


> if there is Pokemon events, how quickly do we have to have our teams submitted?


I can confirm that there *is* a Pokémon tournament taking place and that you will need to have your team submitted by *11:59pm EDT* on *Sunday May 9th 2021*.


----------



## King koopa (May 7, 2021)

Uh oh did school make me late


----------



## jadetine (May 7, 2021)

I just logged in to pokemon sword for the first time since December 2019 and... I had no idea what I was doing lol. I can't even remember the type weaknesses. My team is a ragtag band of squishy, snuggly pals.
What was really cute though was that my trainer had the same look as my island rep; I guess pink hair,  green eyes,  and dark skin was always my inner image. 
Sunday is my day dedicated to me, so it's perfect timing. Looking forward to it! Go team!


----------



## Roxxy (May 7, 2021)

jadetine said:


> I just logged in to pokemon sword for the first time since December 2019 and... I had no idea what I was doing lol. I can't even remember the type weaknesses. My team is a ragtag band of squishy, snuggly pals.
> What was really cute though was that my trainer had the same look as my island rep; I guess pink hair,  green eyes,  and dark skin was always my inner image.
> Sunday is my day dedicated to me, so it's perfect timing. Looking forward to it! Go team!


Never had a day dedicated to me but I am not as deserving  Enjoy


----------



## jadetine (May 7, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> Never had a day dedicated to me but I am not as deserving  Enjoy


Roxxxxxxxxy you are wrong girl: everyone deserves a day to themselves. We don't have to wait until July 10! Let's make a list of your favorite things and activities and schedule it!


----------



## Coach (May 7, 2021)

Just renewed my switch online ready for this - looking forward to see what is in store!


----------



## Roxxy (May 7, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Roxxxxxxxxy you are wrong girl: everyone deserves a day to themselves. We don't have to wait until July 10! Let's make a list of your favorite things and activities and schedule it!


You are just the sweetest kindest most amazing person ❤ now please don’t worry about me. I think a more important birthday might be soon


----------



## S.J. (May 7, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I can confirm that there *is* a Pokémon tournament taking place and that you will need to have your team submitted by *11:59pm EDT* on *Sunday May 9th 2021*.


 So soon! I've been putting this off...

Better get to work!


----------



## Chris (May 7, 2021)

The staff have all put in hours of work today around their real jobs to be sure we are ready for tomorrow. Our preparations are almost complete! 

Would anyone be down to help me unwind with a friendly game of MK8 tomorrow evening?


----------



## Antonio (May 7, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> The staff have all put in hours of work today around their real jobs to be sure we are ready for tomorrow. Our preparations are almost complete!
> 
> Would anyone be down to help me unwind with a friendly game of MK8 tomorrow evening?


Who says anything about friendly, let's be competitive


----------



## Chris (May 7, 2021)

Antonio said:


> Who says anything about friendly, let's be competitive


A competitive game on the first night sounds a little too ambitious!


----------



## Foreverfox (May 7, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> The staff have all put in hours of work today around their real jobs to be sure we are ready for tomorrow. Our preparations are almost complete!
> 
> Would anyone be down to help me unwind with a friendly game of MK8 tomorrow evening?


I would!


----------



## Antonio (May 7, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> A competitive game on the first night sounds a little too ambitious!


How about it just be me and you, hmm?


----------



## Chris (May 7, 2021)

Antonio said:


> How about it just be me and you, hmm?


Only if I can see other gamers on the side.


----------



## OswinOswald (May 7, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> The staff have all put in hours of work today around their real jobs to be sure we are ready for tomorrow. Our preparations are almost complete!
> 
> Would anyone be down to help me unwind with a friendly game of MK8 tomorrow evening?


I'm in! 
Gosh, I haven't played Mario Kart in forever, haha. I'm going to be the one going backwards, flying off the track, etc But despite that it'll be a lot of fun!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 7, 2021)

what time does this start tomorrow?


----------



## Chris (May 7, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> what time does this start tomorrow?


We are aiming for sometime in the afternoon EDT (GMT-4).


----------



## sunshinesnekdeceit (May 7, 2021)

I just opted in, hope I am not too late (it is already the 8th here), I completely forgot about this and only realized just now and decided to opt in.


----------



## Chris (May 7, 2021)

sunshinesnekdeceit said:


> I just opted in, hope I am not too late (it is already the 8th here), I completely forgot about this and only realized just now and decided to opt in.


You're on time, don't worry! The first round of team assignments won't be rolled out until morning/afternoon EDT (GMT-4).


----------



## Croconaw (May 7, 2021)

This actually seems like fun. I’d participate if I could!


----------



## King koopa (May 7, 2021)

Let's hope I don't overslept and miss the event


----------



## 0ni (May 7, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> The staff have all put in hours of work today around their real jobs to be sure we are ready for tomorrow. Our preparations are almost complete!
> 
> Would anyone be down to help me unwind with a friendly game of MK8 tomorrow evening?


So wish I had MK so I could join y'all, I haven't played since gamecube days lmao


----------



## Imbri (May 7, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> The staff have all put in hours of work today around their real jobs to be sure we are ready for tomorrow. Our preparations are almost complete!



Shout out to all the staff for organizing this. You all are amazing and do so much to keep people engaged here. It's definitely appreciated.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 7, 2021)

0ni said:


> So wish I had MK so I could join y'all, I haven't played since gamecube days lmao



same, except I haven’t actively played since n64. I played the switch version at parties but I don’t count that since I don’t own the game and the parties weren’t all the time. I eventually stopped playing that and smash there since I sucked so bad . still sounds a lot of fun to play with friends and acquaintances on here .


----------



## 0ni (May 7, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> same, except I haven’t actively played since n64. I played the switch version at parties but I don’t count that since I don’t own the game and the parties weren’t all the time. I eventually stopped playing that and smash there since I sucked so bad . still sounds a lot of fun to play with friends and acquaintances on here .


lmao same, i'm not too great at anything competitive as I have a tendency to straight up panic when I'm doing well or even just zone out in the middle of important moments. I still have a lot of fun playing these games, though.

I really need to get Smash and MK at some point - I did used to love playing them, and being able to potentially jump into some matches with folks on here adds even more incentive. Maybe if we end up getting these games sometime down the line we can join in on the fun - then we can be absolutely rubbish at them together. Safety in numbers after all lmao.


----------



## xara (May 7, 2021)

AHHH i can’t believe that it’s almost time!! this last week went by quicker than i thought it would but i’m so excited for tomorrow! can’t wait to spend hours rapidly checking the forums until the event starts.  not me acting like i don’t rapidly check the forums regardless-


----------



## corlee1289 (May 7, 2021)

Not gonna lie, I’m really relieved that my contribution is 2% and not like 25%+ because that would be stressing me out instead me being able to participate and have fun. 

Thanks for that insightful decision!!


----------



## Nefarious (May 7, 2021)

I haven't played Smash in like a year and I haven't practice at all this past week. I'm going in rusty as hell, but fully intend to having fun with it regardless.✌

Looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## dizzy bone (May 7, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Let's hope I don't overslept and miss the event



This event is 2 weeks long so there's a very slim chance you will sleep through it  



Croconaw said:


> This actually seems like fun. I’d participate if I could!



There will be a couple things you can do to help your team out even if you can't dedicate a lot of time to the event! I would encourage opting in if you are interested!


----------



## Stnh (May 7, 2021)

I can play three games acnh Mario cart and pokemon shield


----------



## porkpie28 (May 8, 2021)

I can not wait for it to start looking forward to playing mario kart again


----------



## Midoriya (May 8, 2021)

Just got done earlier practicing Smash Ultimate against a good friend who has helped me improve a lot over the past year.  I ended up taking 3 out of 5 games.  I am so READY for this!


----------



## _Donut_ (May 8, 2021)

0ni said:


> So wish I had MK so I could join y'all, I haven't played since gamecube days lmao



Double dash was one of the best ones, though! I loved that one!


----------



## S.J. (May 8, 2021)

Some of you are practicing and it's making me concerned.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (May 8, 2021)

Welp, due to unpredictable circumstances, I'm not able to take part of any Switch related events, but I hope I can do something at least at those Non-Switch events.


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2021)

*Today is the day! *
We're just a few hours away from the launch of the TBT World Championship! Get those controllers charging!


----------



## skarmoury (May 8, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> *Today is the day! *
> We're just a few hours away from the launch of the TBT World Championship! Get those controllers charging!


Woohoo!
I’m excited right now for the big collectible reveal


----------



## porkpie28 (May 8, 2021)

I can not wait to play hope there will be uk friendly events I can join


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (May 8, 2021)

This is a perfect way to end finals week. I’m so excited. I can’t wait to see everything that’s been planned!!!


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2021)

porkpie28 said:


> I can not wait to play hope there will be uk friendly events I can join


There are definitely UK-friendly sessions! As stated in the OP, we pulled time zone data from all opted-in users so that we could plan a game schedule that will work for as many people as possible.


----------



## Holla (May 8, 2021)

Ooo coloured themed teams! Love it. If I get the chance once the rest of us are assigned I might even change up my aesthetic to match.


----------



## King koopa (May 8, 2021)

Woke up just in time for the event


----------



## 0ni (May 8, 2021)

Need to fit all this around doing my art comms this weekend but i'll try my best to take part as much as possible. Gotta do it for [whatever team colour I get assigned]!  Let's do this, chums


----------



## _Donut_ (May 8, 2021)

Training: complete.
Planning: emptied.
Controller: charged.

Hotel: Trivago


----------



## JellyBeans (May 8, 2021)

mario kart has gone mia just in time for this  but so excited, so close now!


----------



## King koopa (May 8, 2021)

Plan: nothing 
Sleep: 9 hours 
Controller: i don't know
Time: to eat breakfast first


----------



## 0ni (May 8, 2021)

Trousers: on
Shirt: ripped off in gamer rage
Help: I don't know where I am, is that @Koopadude100 I see in the distance?
An adult: I need one

It's time to game 

and I cannot wait to find out teams


----------



## King koopa (May 8, 2021)

0ni said:


> Trousers: on
> Shirt: ripped off in gamer rage
> Help: I don't know where I am, is that @Koopadude100 I see in the distance?
> An adult: I need one
> ...


I hope we're on the same team, and I think i can play splatoon, it's just sometimes the game card pops out so, hopefully that doesn't happen


----------



## 0ni (May 8, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I hope we're on the same team, and I think i can play splatoon, it's just sometimes the game card pops out so, hopefully that doesn't happen


I don't even own splatoon lol - but what happened to your cartridge that it's trying to yeet itself from your console? 
And hopefully we are allies, I do not wish to stand against you - but if it comes to that then


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

Training Mode: On
Sleep Mode: OFF
Stress Mode: oN
Intense Music: oN
Meme Motivation: h e c c , y e s .

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2021

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH THEY ADDED POINTS UNDER OUR USERNAME!!
** Intense screeching **


----------



## King koopa (May 8, 2021)

0ni said:


> I don't even own splatoon lol - but what happened to your cartridge that it's trying to yeet itself from your console?
> And hopefully we are allies, I do not wish to stand against you - but if it comes to that then


I don't know, I think it's the cartridge. It's in there, but it says it's not, but usually it fixes itself after it happens  happened with mario kart once but then fixed itself

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2021

also I may not be able to play on mothers day because I need to give my mom a gift or else she'll be mad at me.


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

When you realize its May 8th . . .

** Screeching Intensifies **


----------



## Nefarious (May 8, 2021)

Morning everyone!

Hardly got any shut eye myself, so likely will sleep through the opening ceremony. Can’t wait to find out which team we’re all in once I’m feeling less like the dead haha!


----------



## porkpie28 (May 8, 2021)

So happy people are looking forward to it I can not wait to find out what team I am on


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (May 8, 2021)

Yess I'm so excited to find out who's on who's team. This event is gonna be so much fun.


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

TillyGoesMeow said:


> Yess I'm so excited to find out who's on who's team. This event is gonna be so much fun.


For real!! I'm really exited too! GOOD LUCK!!! <3

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2021

Wait- How do you know what game we are going to play for the championships? Because I can only play AC:NH atm.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (May 8, 2021)

SakuraMoon said:


> Wait- How do you know what game we are going to play for the championships? Because I can only play AC:NH atm.


Games aren’t assigned; you’ll sign up for the game(s) you’d like to play.


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

LaBelleFleur said:


> Games aren’t assigned; you’ll sign up for the game(s) you’d like to play.


Thank you for letting me know! I appreciate this!! (By the way, do you possibly know when and / or where they will host sign ups for the games you would like to play?)


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2021)

SakuraMoon said:


> Thank you for letting me know! I appreciate this!! (By the way, do you possibly know when and / or where they will host sign ups for the games you would like to play?)


All of this information will be available when the event begins* very soon™*! Please be patient for now.


----------



## moo_nieu (May 8, 2021)

im excited for the teams reveal and to see what all of the events are! hopefully theyll be up soon c: hoping for red team so i dont need to change my pfp and collectible colors  im definitely going to show my team spirit no matter what color though! go team


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

Moo_Nieu said:


> im excited for the teams reveal and to see what all of the events are! hopefully theyll be up soon c: hoping for red team so i dont need to change my pfp and collectible colors  im definitely going to show my team spirit no matter what color though! go team


Yaya! That's the spirit!! Woohoo! Go teams!!


----------



## amemome (May 8, 2021)

it's today! woot!! i hope i can do a lot for my team


----------



## Tindre (May 8, 2021)

Im getting kind of antsy about this haha ♡


----------



## Foreverfox (May 8, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> All of this information will be available when the event begins* very soon™*! Please be patient for now.


Can I just say that the TM after "very soon" is always my favourite.


----------



## 0ni (May 8, 2021)

My switch isn't charged... why am I the way that I am.

But I am really excited, and also curious to find out more as the event opens up, can barely focus on anything else lol


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

0ni said:


> My switch isn't charged... why am I the way that I am.
> 
> But I am really excited, and also curious to find out more as the event opens up, can barely focus on anything else lol


R.I.P Switch.
*I totally have mine charged...*


----------



## PugLovex (May 8, 2021)

so excited!! i hope i’m on the same team as my best friend, but if not i’m ready to crush her 

good luck to everyone!!! i hope we can do our best <3


----------



## Merielle (May 8, 2021)

Ahhh I can't wait for all the big reveals! ;v; I'm super excited to see which team I'll be on and what the non-gaming activities will be.  I hope I'm ready for them!  The new collectible reveal is pretty exciting too.


----------



## _Donut_ (May 8, 2021)

0ni said:


> My switch isn't charged... why am I the way that I am.
> 
> But I am really excited, and also curious to find out more as the event opens up, can barely focus on anything else lol



sshh don't reveal your weakness yet...


----------



## PugLovex (May 8, 2021)

_Donut_ said:


> sshh don't reveal your weakness yet...


wait good point...actually, i don’t even think i know my own weakness


----------



## 0ni (May 8, 2021)

_Donut_ said:


> sshh don't reveal your weakness yet...


oop, dang you're right.

Did I say my switch isn't charged? I meant to say, "I can benchpress an entire house".

good catch @_Donut_ , I think I saved it.


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

PugLovex said:


> wait good point...actually, i don’t even think i know my own weakness


Then that's good, now no one can know your weakness!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 8, 2021)

Ah, I’m Red Team!  So excited for the event to start c:


----------



## amemome (May 8, 2021)

looks like Im team BLUE  shoutouts to all my fellow BLUE-ers!


----------



## 0ni (May 8, 2021)

GREEN TEAM, SUIT UP - WE RIDE


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 8, 2021)

woke up just now and Saturday is the good day


----------



## PugLovex (May 8, 2021)

AAAA I CANT EVEN SEE MY OWN TEAM DO I EVEN HAVEONE?


----------



## You got mail! (May 8, 2021)

Testing, testing what am I?


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

PugLovex said:


> AAAA I CANT EVEN SEE MY OWN TEAM DO I EVEN HAVEONE?


LOL SAME


----------



## Roxxy (May 8, 2021)

Just checking to see if I am on a team


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2021)

*Team assignments are still going out, don't panic if yours isn't visible yet!*


----------



## _Donut_ (May 8, 2021)

SakuraMoon said:


> LOL SAME



We are the underdogs...the teamless outlaws :/


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 8, 2021)

PugLovex said:


> AAAA I CANT EVEN SEE MY OWN TEAM DO I EVEN HAVEONE?


I WAS WONDERING THE SAME THING


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 8, 2021)

PugLovex said:


> AAAA I CANT EVEN SEE MY OWN TEAM DO I EVEN HAVEONE?


l think not everyone is assigned yet. still have to wait


----------



## PugLovex (May 8, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> *Team assignments are still going out, don't panic if yours isn't visible yet!*


ok!! that’s what i figured lol


----------



## moo_nieu (May 8, 2021)

blue team!!  weve got this 

gotta update my sidebar now for maximum team support


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

I have to refresh the page to see every comment yall-


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 8, 2021)

I am on the purple team. Interesting.


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 8, 2021)

Purple team.. yay!!


----------



## LaylaTheMayor (May 8, 2021)

_Donut_ said:


> We are the underdogs...the teamless outlaws :/


team anarchists - we won't conform to colours!


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> *Team assignments are still going out, don't panic if yours isn't visible yet!*


*Heads up, some of your team assignments may also be changed before the event launches.  *


----------



## LaylaTheMayor (May 8, 2021)

is it an issue if i haven't voted in the poll? i'm sorry, i just saw this thread today.


----------



## skarmoury (May 8, 2021)

team heart eyes lets go


----------



## 0ni (May 8, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> *Heads up, some of your team assignments may also be changed before the event launches.  *


so you're saying not to get _too _attached? *cancels green tracksuit order*

Alright, then


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 8, 2021)

Moo_Nieu said:


> blue team!!  weve got this
> 
> gotta update my sidebar now for maximum team support


kinda sad because you love red but not on a red team to match your profile. I hope l get blue so l can have a match for my avatar


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (May 8, 2021)

BLUE!! VERY EXCITING!!!


----------



## Toska (May 8, 2021)

Ahh I’m so excited for this event! This will be my first event where I’m playing online with others, I’m looking forward to it!

* aggressively refreshing to see which team I get assigned to *


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

Testing. Testing. Wat team is I-


----------



## Roxxy (May 8, 2021)

It’s like being back at school waiting to be picked


----------



## moo_nieu (May 8, 2021)

Mr_Persona said:


> kinda sad because you love red but not on a red team to match your profile. I hope l get blue so l can have a match for my avatar


no worries i am already fully committed to blue team  unless my team color gets changed haha i didnt realize that could happen. i hope you get the color you want!


----------



## Foreverfox (May 8, 2021)

I just keep looking at previous posts I've made to see when it pops up there.


----------



## deana (May 8, 2021)

I should probably charge my switch as well thanks for the reminder ya'll 

This is also a test to see if I have a team assignment


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (May 8, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> It’s like being back at school waiting to be picked


finally for once, I wasn't picked last! lmaoo


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

Nvm. I'm still an underdog of the colors.


----------



## Aquilla (May 8, 2021)

Ahh this is thrilling! All around team colours are popping up! I'm curious about the teams ~


----------



## _Donut_ (May 8, 2021)

Why is waiting for a coloured banner getting me this excited I kinda need to pee :/


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2021)

LaylaTheMayor said:


> is it an issue if i haven't voted in the poll? i'm sorry, i just saw this thread today.


This won't be an issue at all, don't worry!


----------



## Aquilla (May 8, 2021)

_Donut_ said:


> Why is waiting for a coloured banner getting me this excited I kinda need to pee :/


Haha! can relate... why is my heart beating so fast? sheesh


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 8, 2021)

Moo_Nieu said:


> no worries i am already fully committed to blue team  unless my team color gets changed haha i didnt realize that could happen. i hope you get the color you want!


l hope you get the red if it does change


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

Aquilla said:


> Haha! can relate... why is my heart beating so fast? sheesh


Back to school be like . . .


----------



## PugLovex (May 8, 2021)

Aquilla said:


> Haha! can relate... why is my heart beating so fast? sheesh


my stomach is churning for no reason  guess i’m nervous!


----------



## Toska (May 8, 2021)

Here’s to an exciting TBTWC!


----------



## lemoncrossing (May 8, 2021)

Yay, green team! Let’s go!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 8, 2021)

wait- the “opted in” labels just turned gray and then went away altogether- but what team am i on


----------



## PugLovex (May 8, 2021)

i’m still quite curious to how we’re going to compete in animal crossing...can’t wait to find out!


----------



## Toska (May 8, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> wait- the “opted in” labels just turned gray and then went away altogether- but what team am i on



yeah, I’m getting nervous for a second


----------



## Aquilla (May 8, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> wait- the “opted in” labels just turned gray and then went away altogether- but what team am i on


yup, I wondered as well!


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

Wait- what...


----------



## Foreverfox (May 8, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> wait- the “opted in” labels just turned gray and then went away altogether- but what team am i on


I'm sure they're just still adding everyone! It's got to be a tedious process.


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 8, 2021)

one more question. if l do get switch online on a random day during this event, will l be allowed to play online then? Also l had to say no to splatoon 2 because l don't have the online and if l do get online will l be able to vote splatoon 2 a long with the other 2 games l already voted?


----------



## IonicKarma (May 8, 2021)

Btw you can see what team you(or anyone else) is on by looking at their about page right now


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2021)

If your green "*TBTWC - Opted In*" banner has disappeared and *not* been replaced with grey text saying "*TBTWC - Opted In - Waiting for a Team*" it means you have already been assigned to a team. Your team banner will be displayed shortly.


----------



## deana (May 8, 2021)

IonicKarma said:


> Btw you can see what team you(or anyone else) is on by looking at their about page right now



Yay! According to this I am green team


----------



## Aquilla (May 8, 2021)

IonicKarma said:


> Btw you can see what team you(or anyone else) is on by looking at their about page right now


not me frantically scrambling to my about tab...


----------



## dizzy bone (May 8, 2021)

Mr_Persona said:


> one more question. if l do get switch online on a random day during this event, will l be allowed to play online then? Also l had to say no to splatoon 2 because l don't have the online and if l do get online will l be able to vote splatoon 2 a long with the other 2 games l already voted?



Yes you can still join in on any games even if you didn't vote for them in the poll! Sign ups will go up when the event goes live.


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

BLUE TEAM!!! LETS GOOO!!!! (Tysm for telling me how to know what team I am on @IonicKarma !)


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 8, 2021)

dizzy bone said:


> Yes you can still join in on any games even if you didn't vote for them in the poll! Sign ups will go up when the event goes live.


alright! thanks


----------



## Aquilla (May 8, 2021)

So, apparently, I belong to team purple! ^u^ neat ~


----------



## Antonio (May 8, 2021)

dizzy bone said:


> Yes you can still join in on any games even if you didn't vote for them in the poll! Sign ups will go up when the event goes live.


we on the same team


----------



## Toska (May 8, 2021)

Apparently I’m green team! Let’s go!!!


----------



## PugLovex (May 8, 2021)

BLUE TEAM!!! let’s go my fellow blues and win!!


----------



## nyx~ (May 8, 2021)

Let's go green team!!


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

PugLovex said:


> BLUE TEAM!!! let’s go my fellow blues and win!!


You on my team!!!


----------



## PugLovex (May 8, 2021)

SakuraMoon said:


> You on my team!!!


YAYAY! hope we do a great job!!


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

PugLovex said:


> YAYAY! hope we do a great job!!


YESH!! We shall pray!! :>


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 8, 2021)

RED TEAM LETS GO


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (May 8, 2021)

Seeing everyone who's on my team is so excitinnggggg!


----------



## Toska (May 8, 2021)

There’s banners for everybody now! I’m so excited!


----------



## corlee1289 (May 8, 2021)

Blue team!


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

TillyGoesMeow said:


> Seeing everyone who's on my team is so excitinnggggg!


YAYA!! You got blue!! Welcome to the team!!!

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2021



corlee1289 said:


> Blue team!


WELCOME TO THE TEAM!!!


----------



## Kaiaa (May 8, 2021)

Let’s go *Blue Team*, let’s go! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Bloodflowers (May 8, 2021)

WOOOOOO TEAM PURPLE

I'm so happy purple is my favourite colour!


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2021)

*Hi all, we'll be ready to go in about 10 minutes!*

If you're only just now logging in it can take up to an hour for your banner to display.


----------



## DaisyFan (May 8, 2021)

I'm on purple team, let's go! Wooooot, one of my favorite colors!


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

Kaiaa said:


> Let’s go *Blue Team*, let’s go! Good luck everyone!


GJ Welcome to the team!! Your officially apart of the crew!!


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 8, 2021)

GREEN TEAM LETS GOOOOOO


----------



## Roxxy (May 8, 2021)

Yay blue team  Let’s all do our best


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2021)

SakuraMoon said:


> GJ Welcome to the team!! Your officially apart of the crew!!


_Pssst... she's actually one of your team captains.  _


----------



## Antonio (May 8, 2021)

Red Team is the color of blood, less go.


----------



## Mairmalade (May 8, 2021)

Purple team, rise up. 

See you all soon! Have fun, all!


----------



## dizzy bone (May 8, 2021)

Can't wait to play with my fellow *RED TEAM *members! Let's do this!!


----------



## Corvusrene (May 8, 2021)

Yay I love the colour blue ^-^


----------



## _Donut_ (May 8, 2021)

*Blue team!!*


----------



## IKI (May 8, 2021)

Good luck, purple team !!


----------



## PugLovex (May 8, 2021)

let’s do our best *blue team! *we can do this!!


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> _Pssst... she's actually one of your team captains. _


OMG!!!! TeAm cApTaiN WOOHOO!!! WELCOME TEAM CAPTAIN!!


----------



## 0ni (May 8, 2021)

Antonio said:


> Red Team is the color of blood, less go.


Green is the colour of kale, _and that's a superfood so y'all better watch out_


----------



## Antonio (May 8, 2021)

0ni said:


> Green is the colour of kale, _and that's a superfood so y'all better watch out_


It's also the color of throw up.


----------



## Toska (May 8, 2021)

0ni said:


> Green is the colour of kale, _and that's a superfood so y'all better watch out_



:0 we’re on the same team! Green team unite!


----------



## PugLovex (May 8, 2021)

0ni said:


> Green is the colour of kale, _and that's a superfood so y'all better watch out_


well blue is the color of the ocean...we’re gonna drown you guys out


----------



## KatieLavender (May 8, 2021)

yes!! so excited


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

Blue is the color of your tears when we win MUHAHAHA!!! 
Sorry, I don't mean any offense-


----------



## LaBelleFleur (May 8, 2021)

Let’s go *Team Purple*!!!   

Good luck and have fun, everyone!!!


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 8, 2021)

Antonio said:


> It's also the color of throw up.


thats sad
but its still a great color


----------



## lemoncrossing (May 8, 2021)

Antonio said:


> It's also the color of throw up.


Because we throw up whenever we see someone from a different team


----------



## daisyy (May 8, 2021)

red team let's gooo   ☎✂


----------



## skarmoury (May 8, 2021)

dizzy bone said:


> Can't wait to play with my fellow *RED TEAM *members! Let's do this!!


Just curious dizzy since I can’t figure it out, is there only one staff member on the red team? :0


----------



## 0ni (May 8, 2021)

Antonio said:


> It's also the color of throw up.


wow ok, I see how it is 

c'mon @Toska , @lemoncrossing - let's let our throw-up coloured banner _fly_


----------

